# Collecting trip pics



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Here are some pic's from the collecting trip i hosted. It was a great day to be out and everyone had the time of there life. Here's what we caught :

1 spotfin butterfly
31 seahorses
1 short big eye
1 squirrelfish
15 permits
70 pipefish
1 snowy grouper
15 yellowfin groupers
1 unid'ed grouper
1 bandtaied puffer

LOTS of northern puffers in the net









Pipe fish









Puffers and barracudas









Seahorse









Short Big eye









Some of the catch in one bucket


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

cool selection there mate, any info on the trip? did those puffers die? i heard it was bad for them to puff up or something....


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks bro. No none of the puffers died. They all puff up as soon as they come out of the watter. They are a very common and aggressive spices we have here. The trip was about 3 hours and involved about 20 ppl. Everything you see was collected in New York.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

cool, nice to see people taking the time to study the local diversity.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

did u keep them?


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

only the short big eye. all the other's were taken by other members of the reef club


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice. I had no idea we have puffers and cudas in these parts.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is it legal to take wild animals outa there own water to place into a tank..? its just a question because if you bring any kind of bird or mammal into a tame area you could get a fine..


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> is it legal to take wild animals outa there own water to place into a tank..? its just a question because if you bring any kind of bird or mammal into a tame area you could get a fine..


Since these fish are not native to NY and are brought to NY by jet stream there are no regulations what so ever about the collecting and housing these fish. But please check with your local laws to learn what is native and what isn't as well as what you can and can't keep.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great pics!

Where in NY did you collect these fish?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats awesome. i was looking for something cool in nova scotia and new brunskwick but found nothing except some star fish and hermit crabs. i would have loved to get some cool fish like these for my salt water set up. it means so much more having a fish you caught yourself to show off then one u just pulled your wallet out for.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Where in NY did you collect these fish?


They were collected on Long Island


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

next time you need more pics! why because there great!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> thats awesome. i was looking for something cool in nova scotia and new brunskwick but found nothing except some star fish and hermit crabs. i would have loved to get some cool fish like these for my salt water set up. it means so much more having a fish you caught yourself to show off then one u just pulled your wallet out for.


man if you only came here in dec. when lobstering is in full swing..! you name it ive seen it you wouldnt belive the little thangs that get caught in the bait bags(little fish an stuff) the sucker fish was the coolest fish tank size fish ive found


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

werid sucker fish

check this out


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

cueball said:


> werid sucker fish
> 
> check this out


werid looking sucker fish. Why not next time you get them in the trap try to keep one alive in a home tank. Just get a chiller for the tank and you will be fine temp wise.

I went collecting again today. Caught some nice size permit, pilot fish, seahorses, and a baby lookdown. I will get some picks up of them in my tank when i get back from my tuna trip today. Wish me luck


----------

